# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Nap WILD

## Jamal

Hey DV! A couple years back I had about 4-6 LD's via WILD during a naps at around 5:30-6PM. I just started getting back into DV and LDing again this year and have attempting the WILD nap with no success. I will continue to try everyday. Does anyone know if theres a separate tutorial for nap WILDs?
Any personal experience with WILDing during naps?

- Jamal

----------


## PandoraX47

Wow, 4-6 LD's in 30 minutes  ::shock:: 

I attempted to get an LD during a nap but nothing came up. I'm also looking for a nap WILD tutorial.

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

Actually, any WILD technique will work with WBTB as well as naps. You can just replace words such as "when you go back to bed..." or "when you wake up in the middle of the night..." with "when you go for your nap..." or something along those lines.

----------


## DepartedMember001

WILDing for a nap is no different from a WBTB.  You should still be able to WILD with the same techniques, the same way.

By the way, you look like you haven't had that much trouble with LDing in the past!  100+ LDs is amazing!  Once you get back into the groove, you should be able to LD easily.  Just keep trying and it'll come to you.

----------


## Jamal

> WILDing for a nap is no different from a WBTB.  You should still be able to WILD with the same techniques, the same way.
> 
> By the way, you look like you haven't had that much trouble with LDing I the past!  100+ LDs is amazing!  Once you get back into the groove, you should be able to LD easily.  Just keep trying and it'll come to you.



Yeah thanks a lot! I started LDing a long time ago... The problem is that I always quit for long periods of time and forget to go on DV!

----------


## Xyster

If you want to WILD during a nap, make sure you wake up earlier than normal so when it comes to the afternoon you're tired enough that you'll actually be able to go to sleep.  The only difference between a Nap WILD and a WBTB WILD is that you have to do the relaxation step for a nap, and the WBTB method you're already relaxed enough that if you do have to relax you can finish that step quickly.

----------


## luneCode

I'm experimenting with nap WILDing myself. Wasn't sure that it would work, so it's nice to see that someone else has had success with this in the past.  :smiley:

----------


## Jamal

Failed twice today, once right after sleep and again a couple hours ago. Most recently I forgot about the whole technique in the middle of it and fell asleep. I had lots of dreams... Even ones about lucidity but no lucids! Tommorow  :smiley:

----------


## Jamal

LuneCode any success yet?

----------


## luneCode

Afraid not. I think I'm very close though. Yesterday, I got as deep into SP as I have ever gotten before.  :smiley:  My whole body was tingling and it was like I was laying in bed with my eyes open even though I knew I had them closed. Started to get this feeling that I was being sucked into the dream, and there was a noise/buzzing sound that was starting to build up. As always, though, I must have gotten too excited, so I quickly lost all that. 

Anyway, was a cool experience, and I'm gonna keep on trying with the naps. I'm kind of hoping that once I actually make it once, I know what to do and it will get easier after that. Any tips on how to not get too excited? My heart starts pounding every time I get that tingling feeling.  ::?:

----------

